# Gaperproof!



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

How can you not figure out how to use a lift ticket. Just look around dude.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Why should we do the work for you? That's part of the learning experience, earn your right to be real snowboarder. The best things in life are usually earned, not given.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pretty confused right now....not unusual but more so than usual.....


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Why should we do the work for you? That's part of the learning experience, earn your right to be real snowboarder. The best things in life are usually earned, not given.


This.......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Why should we do the work for you? *That's part of the learning experience, earn your right to be real snowboarder.* The best things in life are usually earned, not given.


^THIS!!!^ 

Second season,.. I got my self a GoPro,.. Mounted it on my helmet like a Teletubby, and proceeded to walk around asking,…

_"…Is the red light on,..? Is it flashing???"_ When someone here posted the YT video "Shit Skiers Say!" I was _MORTIFIED!!!_  :embarrased1:

When I saw others doing it, I realized just how STUPID I must have looked and sounded doing the same!!! Embarrassing as hell!!! Did I give up on boarding and crawl under a rock to hide my embarrassment?? 

No,..! I publicly outed myself and admitted my unholy shame to all the members here!!! Whereupon they showed their acceptance of me as one of their own,… by _promptly_ and _*mercilessly*_ ragging on me for being such a gaper DooFus!!! :laugh: :rofl3:  It's all part of the fun!! 

Learn to laugh at yourself,… Others are certainly going to! Why should _they_ have all the fun??! :lol:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

What you got against Japanese dojos?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Plus we reserve the right to redefine the word at a moment's notice.

... not that we've been able to entirely agree on what it means in the first place.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Isn't a gaper a chick that has excess airspace between her thighs? (The amount of airspace required to meet the term excess is subjective)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"Those brown trees are pretty..........what kind are they?", says the gaper. I say, "The dead kind."


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Isn't a gaper a chick that has excess airspace between her thighs? (The amount of airspace required to meet the term excess is subjective)


That's a gapper.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My bad. Gotta fit the extra P in there. Lol.

On another note I just saw my neighbor walk by and the mother motherfucker had UGGs on and was walking around like he was a boss. Lmao. He looked at me funny while I was laughing at him.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

lol i think youll be hard pressed to find a site that will clue you into the "lifestyle" that is skiing/snowboarding for a ton of ppl. You'll find out what your doing wrong like Chomps did. With actual time on the mountain, not internet forums. Ride the chair with some ppl you dont know and see around the mtn a few times, n just say whatsup.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If it works for you, you're doin it right!!!!!

If it doesn't, you're doin it wrong!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> That's a gapper.


Box Gapper!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

this is how u do it...gaper proof


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Plus we reserve the right to redefine the word at a moment's notice.
> 
> *... not that we've been able to entirely agree on what it means in the first place.*


Then again,... There are some aspects of the definition that are _UNIVERSALLY_ agreed upon!!!









:facepalm1:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

A bunch of valued guests in this forum.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> this is how u do it...gaper proof


is that Justin Beiber?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

deagol said:


> is that Justin Beiber?


If you can recognize him you like him. Same principle as he who smelt it dealt it....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, my secret is out ....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The mere fact that you are concerned about how you look or appear in and of itself reeks of gaper to me. Just go ride and don't give a shit what people think. You could look like the goofiest motherfucker out there, but if you can shred then you'll get respect no matter what you look like.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> My bad. Gotta fit the extra P in there. Lol.
> 
> On another note I just saw my neighbor walk by and the mother motherfucker had UGGs on and was walking around like he was a boss. Lmao. He looked at me funny while I was laughing at him.


Tom Brady is your neighbor now?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Tom Brady is your neighbor now?


Say what you want about Brady but he's married to one of the best looking men I've ever seen.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Say what you want about Brady but he's married to one of the best looking men I've ever seen.


Totally worth it not to have to worry about picking out your own clothes every morning.


----------



## Ciscokid22 (Jun 28, 2015)

I highly recommend following *Jerry of the day* on Facebook or instagram, that may start helping you get an idea.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The


Ciscokid22 said:


> I highly recommend following *Jerry of the day* on Facebook or instagram, that may start helping you get an idea.


Yeah, funny as fuck!!!!!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Argo said:


> My bad. Gotta fit the extra P in there. Lol.
> 
> On another note I just saw my neighbor walk by and the mother motherfucker had UGGs on and was walking around like he was a boss. Lmao. He looked at me funny while I was laughing at him.


They make UGGS for dudes? I saw the most fucked up video from China about how they kill raccoon dogs to make fake UGGS. Most fucked up I've ever seen to animals.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stickz said:


> They make UGGS for dudes? I saw the most fucked up video from China about how they kill raccoon dogs to make fake UGGS. Most fucked up I've ever seen to animals.


They don't value human life in china,.. You think they give a shit about animals??? Personally feel it's criminal for the US to be doing business with them, (...certainly _blatantly_ hypocritical of all those god fearing, family values, fat cat republican businessmen,) but try and buy _anything_ that isn't made in China nowadays! :shrug:






-edit-
Whups!!! My pinko hippie slipped out!! :laugh:


----------



## Orangejoe (Oct 10, 2015)

I think what I'm hearing is that unfortunately, we could not impregnate everyone. It is simply beyond our colonic threshold.

Mostly I agree, but what about safety related issues, should we also learn them "the hard way"?

Call "Dropping!"
Don't snake.
Call "Bar!"
I just made that guy fall. "Hey, are you OK?!"

I've read hundreds of posts complaining about these safety issues.

Waiting for weekend warriors to 'become' snowboarders is clearly not working in areas beyond "you've got a gap between your helmet and your goggles".


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What you're doing now is gaper activity


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the Feds should get involved. Implement a registration system and mandatory finishing lessons. Oh, and a tax.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

c'mon, let's get back to Justin Beiber.. 











:barf2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Orangejoe said:


> Gaper, gaper, gaper. I've read all the threads.
> 
> 
> Deer to Elk. What elevation?
> ...


It's already too late for that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> c'mon, let's get back to Justin Beiber..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just want to see his dick pics


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hate all you want. None of you have Anne Frank as a fan.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, this went downhill fast...
not that I wasn't guilty in a part of that... 

just be a gaper if you are a gaper. gotta crawl before you can fly..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I believe the 'Today I hate Snowboarders' thread probably sums it all up nicely.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> My bad. Gotta fit the extra P in there. Lol.
> 
> On another note I just saw my neighbor walk by and the mother motherfucker had UGGs on and was walking around like he was a boss. Lmao. He looked at me funny while I was laughing at him.


Just remember the pp goes in the gapper


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

3 things:

1. Tom Brady wears Uggs
2. Justin Bieber reminds me of Will Smith's kid and his "always unsure" eyebrows
3. Gapers are cool, and everyone is one in the beginning. Own it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

No no no! Do not be a gaper! And worst of all, don't be a gaper who doesn't know they are a gaper!! Those are the worst!! But if you're going to be one, at least look like this under your gear: 











TBH, I think it's kind of cute OP asked how to not be a gaper even if that makes him a gaper in and of itself


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

If you want to be totally gape free this is the sort of look you need to be aiming for:


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> If you want to be totally gape free this is the sort of look you need to be aiming for:
> 
> View attachment 77138


I dont see anything terrible here besides the helmet thing. Jacket looks like shit but whatever, lots of trash jackets out there.

edit: just saw the dual gopros lollll ok. Still tho maybe the kid rips it like a champ, who knows? If ur killing it out there you can pretty much wear whatever u want imo and let your riding speak for itself.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

K, I don't exactly know what a Gaper is but... why care if you look like this or that at all? If you like a teletubby gopro on your hemet, jeez, then wear one! If you like your jacket sleeves tucked under gloves, the do it that way! Look n behave as _you_ like, not like any uniformed style standard...


Oh btw, Rogue... don't you have a less baby-like excample up your sleeve?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogue said:


> No no no! Do not be a gaper! And worst of all, don't be a gaper who doesn't know they are a gaper!! Those are the worst!! But if you're going to be one, at least look like this under your gear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I want to see jb in his boxers...but respect Rogue for posting your wants...

fwiw...my physique is similar to jb's when in my Joe Boxers from K-mart...of course minus the hair and tatts

hit me up lets take some laps in the fluffy


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not that I want to see jb in his boxers...but respect Rogue for posting your wants...
> 
> fwiw...my physique is similar to jb's when in my Joe Boxers from K-mart...of course minus the hair and tatts
> 
> hit me up lets take some laps in the fluffy


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Probably the most gigantic douche nozzle in the universe and it's a very competitive field. Recently chastised fans for not clapping on beat a few days after cancelling a show that should have already started because he wasn't feeling it - the list of his knoberies is very long.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

God i hate them...for whatever reason their XXXXXL shirts over hoodies piss me off so much i want to punch the in the face.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahahaha... K Rogue, I take my comment back.. you had chosen that pic with care - and I didn't get the joke cos I didn't know who that baby-face was. (Interstingly, the guys in the thread knew).


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Leave it to the women to take the thread into a downward spiral! No wonder so many of the poor newbie men on here are one and done after their first post! Disgusting.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> *K, I don't exactly know what a Gaper is but...* why care if you look like this or that at all? If you like a teletubby gopro on your hemet, jeez, then wear one!…..


:laugh:
Neni,.. to give an example of a Gaper that you might relate to,..? Imagine a new girl showing up to one of your equestrian events wearing a Stetson hat, blue jeans, spangly western shirt, cowboy boots & spurs,..!!!  :facepalm1: :lol:

You're absolutely right tho nen's,..!! NooBs should just "Be yourself!!" *Own* your NooBish gaper-ness!! 


All we're sayin' here is,..! Be secure enough to laugh along with us as we giggle, snicker and point our fingers atchoo is all!!! We've pretty much _all of us_ been gapers at one time or t'uther!!  






neni said:


> *
> ...Oh btw, Rogue... don't you have a less baby-like excample up your sleeve? *


*

:laugh: That puts me in mind of a joke I heard about a nervous young Bride & Groom on their wedding night,…! 

As he and his blushing bride were getting ready to consummate their union, he nervously told her he had a confession to make,..!

"My love, I feel I should prepare you for a shock,.. I'm a little embarrassed to admit to you that I'm Hung like a Baby!!!" Too which she replied,.. "That's alright my dearest,… I have an admission to make as well,.. I've been stuffing my bra!!"

Both of them relieved by the others honesty,.. The two young lovers began to undress,.. As the bride removed her bra, handfuls of tissue fell on to the floor,..! The groom simply smiled and said, "you're beautiful my dear,..!"

As the groom removed his pants,.. His bride gasped and screamed,.. "OMG,..!! I thought you said you were hung like a baby??!" 

Confused, he replied,.. "I am,..! It's 12 inches, eight and a half pounds!!!" :laugh: :hairy::hairy:*


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Leave it to the women to take the thread into a downward spiral! No wonder so many of the poor newbie men on here are one and done after their first post! Disgusting.


Weeding out the herd, yo.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Orangejoe said:


> Gaper, gaper, gaper. I've read all the threads.
> 
> 
> Deer to Elk. What elevation?
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Hahahaha... K Rogue, I take my comment back.. you had chosen that pic with care…
> 
> ...I didn't know who that baby-face was. *(Interstingly, the guys in the thread knew)*.


*HEY,…!!!*  That doesn't mean anything!! We're not jealous,.. what?? I'm not insecure in the slightest!! I could care less,..! It's not all _that_ impressive,…!!!!


_*…What???*_ It's _NOT!!!!! _ 

Oh,.. Who cares???? :blahblah: 




f00bar said:


> Leave it to the women to take the thread into a downward spiral!….


_Seconded,…!!!!_

I propose we _"Ban the Bieber!!!"_





 :lol:
Nope,.. Not at _all_ insecure!!! :rofl3:
:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I propose we _"Ban the Bieber!!!"_


It's been tried. I think I might have signed this, but honestly can't remember?


https://www.change.org/p/john-sandw...ada-he-s-in-violation-of-sec-212-8-u-s-c-1182


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

deagol said:


> It's been tried. I think I might have signed this, but honestly can't remember?
> 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/john-sandw...ada-he-s-in-violation-of-sec-212-8-u-s-c-1182


Might have signed...I don't remember...I feel fortunate to know who and even remember Bieb at my age. And beg a thousand pardons from patrons of this fine forum for posting the Beib...it will never happen again....until the next time.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> .... And beg a thousand pardons from patrons of this fine forum for posting the Beib......


so that original post you made in this thread with the pic of the goofy looking kid on a snowboard really was Justin Beiber??


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> so that original post you made in this thread with the pic of the goofy looking kid on a snowboard really was Justin Beiber??


I beliebe it is. I vaguely remember a snowboard story being circulated around a few years ago. He's probably like 15 in those pics.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I beliebe it is. I vaguely remember a snowboard story being circulated around a few years ago. He's probably like 15 in those pics.


Hah !! I am redeemed... 

This thread should probably be closed now.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> Hah !! I am redeemed...
> 
> This thread should probably be closed now.


The story that really irked me last year was the one where the Kardashians got in an accident driving to Big Sky. I would kill, preferably a Kardashian, for a trip to Big Sky. And they probably just woke up one morning and decided it'd make for a good tv episode of them getting their nails done there.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Oh btw, Rogue... don't you have a less baby-like excample up your sleeve?


I think Hugh Jackman is more up our alley? 











wrathfuldeity said:


> Not that I want to see jb in his boxers...but respect Rogue for posting your wants...
> 
> fwiw...my physique is similar to jb's when in my Joe Boxers from K-mart...of course minus the hair and tatts
> 
> hit me up lets take some laps in the fluffy


Really?? OK, I mean I do have free lift tickets to ride at Baker hahahaha


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I like that girl


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Which one is reality?










And Hugh needs to chill out with the pumping up just before walking on set. In the XMen days of future past he looks freakish with his veins all bulging out.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Which one is reality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw come on now, girls just wanna have fun! :wavetowel2:


----------

